# So an Uber driver ripped off my friend last night..



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

We were all out in West Chester(I don't know who's from there or not) so we called for cabs and they told us atleast a 30 min wait for vans(we were like 15 people) so we decided to just order a few Ubers instead.. Anyway

So the bar we headed to wasn't far so my friends hopped in and went on there way and me and another group hopped in ours..

We get to the bar and my friend tells me the driver told him that the charge didn't go through on Uber and he needed $5 cash for the trip. A minute later lo and behold.. His receipt from Uber comes in saying he was charged. What's up with that? My driver was great. I told him about the forum which he seemed not to know about but that was some shady shit the other driver pulled. I was already skeptical of using Uber outside of NYC but that was bullshit. It's stupid that you have to wait for a receipt later on to see the price the trip cost.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

How many UBERS did you order for the 15? 4? 2 XL and an X?


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

We know some drivers suck, but Since your driver was great, did you tip him. Most rider tip their cab driver, all of you going to a bar I'm sure there will be tipping going on there too. 

I guess you telling your driver about this site was his tip.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> We were all out in West Chester(I don't know who's from there or not) so we called for cabs and they told us atleast a 30 min wait for vans(we were like 15 people) so we decided to just order a few Ubers instead.. Anyway
> 
> So the bar we headed to wasn't far so my friends hopped in and went on there way and me and another group hopped in ours..
> 
> We get to the bar and my friend tells me the driver told him that the charge didn't go through on Uber and he needed $5 cash for the trip. A minute later lo and behold.. His receipt from Uber comes in saying he was charged. What's up with that? My driver was great. I told him about the forum which he seemed not to know about but that was some shady shit the other driver pulled. I was already skeptical of using Uber outside of NYC but that was bullshit. It's stupid that you have to wait for a receipt later on to see the price the trip cost.


Tip is not included in the fair you guys have to tip the driver other wise this kind of things going to happen for fuber pax good move by the driver tell your friend next time tip your driver he deserve a TIP


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

You should have tipped the man a 10$ instead of whining about being ripped off for 5$ how much was the fare 15$ tops?? I think you ripped off the driver, next time stick to using a taxi.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

That's what happen when you book a driver who gets paid below minimum wage.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Lol cheap ass pax complaining about being ripped off. Tip your ****ing driver if you thing he/she did a great job.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> How many UBERS did you order for the 15? 4? 2 XL and an X?


Yea we ordered like 4 UberX's because there was no XL's in the immediate area.



ShooUber said:


> We know some drivers suck, but Since your driver was great, did you tip him. Most rider tip their cab driver, all of you going to a bar I'm sure there will be tipping going on there too.
> 
> I guess you telling your driver about this site was his tip.


I threw my driver $10 on a $5 dollar fare and did a few more trips off the books.


Phillyx said:


> Tip is not included in the fair you guys have to tip the driver other wise this kind of things going to happen for fuber pax good move by the driver tell your friend next time tip your driver he deserve a TIP


Refer to the comment above I made above your quote. We were all going to tip $5 minimum but now drivers are lying in order to get tip? quick question.. why does an UberX driver DESERVE a tip? explain that to me. Don't get it confused playboy I drive a cab but it's encouraged to tip cab drivers.. if you want tip then drive a cab.. do not pick Uber to work for because it's no over head and you don't need any commercial licenses AND THEN complain you don't make as much. Dude do me a favor and don't respond to my thread thanks.


jakob said:


> You should have tipped the man a 10$ instead of whining about being ripped off for 5$ how much was the fare 15$ tops?? I think you ripped off the driver, next time stick to using a taxi.


Refer to the comment above your quote.. don't respond to my thread.. I tipped my driver a more than generous amount for the few trips he did off the books for us. Do not sit there saying I ripped off a driver who chose to work for a company who tells the customers not to tip.



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> That's what happen when you book a driver who gets paid below minimum wage.


Yea man.. to be fair though my driver was great.. covered him pretty well I feel like but I think that should just about wrap up my time with using UberX outside of NYC.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Lol cheap ass pax complaining about being ripped off. Tip your ****ing driver if you thing he/she did a great job.


Lol wtf does anyone know how to read here?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The fare comes up on the drivers screen. don't get out of the car till you see that fare then ask yourself, how much would a cab have been. you know the answer, twice the price. 

Next time take a Lyft. You do the tip in the app so drivers don't feel any need to manipulate you.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The fare comes up on the drivers screen. don't get out of the car till you see that fare then ask yourself, how much would a cab have been. you know the answer, twice the price.
> 
> Next time take a Lyft. You do the tip in the app so drivers don't feel any need to manipulate you.


Lol.. the cab was the same price. Maybe off by about a dollar.

Again who the hell is complaining about tipping the drivers? are you guys morons or something? what I'm speaking about is the driver flat out lied.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

And even then.. if he was asking for his own tip you don't ask for a 100% ****ing tip. Wtf is that lol.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Report the driver. He'll give us all a bad name. They Will cut him from Uber right away. That's the whole point of having a rating system, so you don't get scum like him driving you around. But do it nicely. First ask if there was indeed a computer glitch on the system at that particular time like your driver's said. It sounds like he's just doing Uber to get on the side business anyway. Quite the hustler.

But wait, you hired him off the app even though you knew for a fact that he was a scam artist? Something doesn't add up here.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> We were all out in West Chester(I don't know who's from there or not) so we called for cabs and they told us atleast a 30 min wait for vans(we were like 15 people) so we decided to just order a few Ubers instead.. Anyway
> 
> So the bar we headed to wasn't far so my friends hopped in and went on there way and me and another group hopped in ours..
> 
> We get to the bar and my friend tells me the driver told him that the charge didn't go through on Uber and he needed $5 cash for the trip. A minute later lo and behold.. His receipt from Uber comes in saying he was charged. What's up with that? My driver was great. I told him about the forum which he seemed not to know about but that was some shady shit the other driver pulled. I was already skeptical of using Uber outside of NYC but that was bullshit. It's stupid that you have to wait for a receipt later on to see the price the trip cost.


Dog eat Dog begins.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

At these rates, it's the driver who is getting ripped off. I don't blame the driver for tricking the rider into paying more. He probably has a family he is ttying to feed, or a Santander lease to pay.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> At these rates, it's the driver who is getting ripped off. I don't blame the driver for tricking the rider into paying more. He probably has a family he is ttying to feed, or a Santander lease to pay.


So why not work for a taxi company?

Honestly it seems like you guys are so hell bent to blame Uber that you don't sit there and think about maybe switching over to another app or maybe just moonlighting for a taxi company. You guys are so ready to complain that you don't make any money but will still go ahead and hop in your car and wait for your next fare to complain about how you don't make any money.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

I couldn't start the meter bacause of lack of data coverage on my uber provided phone where the passenger lives.

His choices were: to walk behind my car till i could start the meter or pay me for that distance in cash.
What did he choose?

He decided to give me a pile of bullshit about how other drivers drive him for free through his fancy neighborhood.

If he offered to pay me for that distance, he wouldn't have to wait for the other, generous driver, and i couldnt insist on cash because uber is "cashless"

I told him that no meter on - means no insurance and told him to get lost.

Since when cash has became an abomination?

Why entitled uber riders want everything for free?

It's not free to me to drive them around. When i don't charge - i pay them to drive them.

What I'm trying to say, is some times a cash portion of fare is not a rip off, but a favor to the rider.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> So why not work for a taxi company?
> 
> Honestly it seems like you guys are so hell bent to blame Uber that you don't sit there and think about maybe switching over to another app or maybe just moonlighting for a taxi company. You guys are so ready to complain that you don't make any money but will still go ahead and hop in your car and wait for your next fare to complain about how you don't make any money.


I don't drive for Uber for these rates. It's charity work.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmmmm....let's see....drivers supporting ripping off a customer and making excuses for it.

Yup...great way to sway public opinion. Even better way far passengers to justify not tipping.

Turn in the driver. Also contact local law enforcement and see if there are any charges that can be brought.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Ok you guys are seriously morons... at this point how do I seriously delete this thread? can a moderator delete this? pure idiots.


I don't get what you were trying to accomplish by sharing that story? The driver you allege tried to "rip you off" for $5. $5 doesn't even get you a happy meal these days. Uber has lowered fares so much that the poor driver was probably just trying to scrape a few bucks together to help him pay rent or put food on the table for his family.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Hmmmm....let's see....drivers supporting ripping off a customer and making excuses for it.
> 
> Yup...great way to sway public opinion. Even better way far passengers to justify not tipping.
> 
> Turn in the driver. Also contact local law enforcement and see if there are any charges that can be brought.


Thank you.. these people are not understanding that lol. We were going to tip our drivers anyway but for a driver to pretend at the end of the trip his app didn't work and demanded basically 100% for tip is stupid. But like since everyone wants to ***** and moan without actually knowing the situation I'll put it out there I tipped my driver about a total of $40 if I remember correctly for about a total of 3 trips for a total of about 6 miles the most all together probably on a stretch of a 1 mile road with literally I think 1 street light.

None of these damn people on this thread actually understand that. They just saw a customer complain and started making their own stories up.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> We were all out in West Chester(I don't know who's from there or not) so we called for cabs and they told us atleast a 30 min wait for vans(we were like 15 people) so we decided to just order a few Ubers instead.. Anyway
> 
> So the bar we headed to wasn't far so my friends hopped in and went on there way and me and another group hopped in ours..
> 
> We get to the bar and my friend tells me the driver told him that the charge didn't go through on Uber and he needed $5 cash for the trip. A minute later lo and behold.. His receipt from Uber comes in saying he was charged. What's up with that? My driver was great. I told him about the forum which he seemed not to know about but that was some shady shit the other driver pulled. I was already skeptical of using Uber outside of NYC but that was bullshit. It's stupid that you have to wait for a receipt later on to see the price the trip cost.


LOL R I P P E D O F F for 500¢. I used the cents sign to make seem like a big deal.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Shoulda waited for the cabs.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't really buy the "off the books" trips. A group of you guys went to a bar not far from where you are, it doesn't make sense that you'd do more trips after the group arrived at the bar. Sounded like you are just trying to make yourself look like a great pax.

With regard to your original question, just contact uber and they will refund your min fare and most likely warn/deactivate the driver.
Not much else you can do. Id really doubt local law enforcement cares much about the $5 your friend lost.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Shoulda waited for the cabs.


Should've lol..

it's $5 dollars.. it's nothing big.. but it's the fact the driver lied. And clearly something a lot of drivers here can't comprehend.

All this reminds me of a Paul Mooney line

Everyone wants to be a cab driver.... but no one wants to BE a cab driver.

You guys want to be treated like cabs with tips and etc.. but don't want the same over head and costs. Seems legit.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> but it's the fact the driver lied. And clearly something a lot of drivers here can't comprehend.


Yes, he lied. It's the only way to make any money at these new Uber rates. Uber lies too. Uber has become a whole f'n lie-fest from top to bottom now. Welcome to the party!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I don't really buy the "off the books" trips. A group of you guys went to a bar not far from where you are, it doesn't make sense that you'd do more trips after the group arrived at the bar. Sounded like you are just trying to make yourself look like a great pax.
> 
> With regard to your original question, just contact uber and they will refund your min fare and most likely warn/deactivate the driver.
> Not much else you can do. Id really doubt local law enforcement cares much about the $5 your friend lost.


Lmao investigators here trying to think I'm going to lie about this story.

We left the bar.. I clicked on the Uber app JUST to see if I could get the same driver.. and it was.. we asked him to drop off the girls that were with us to the crib first... then asked if he could loop back and pick us up also. Lol if you want detective I can give you the drivers name, description, and vehicle for my alibi. Lol wtf..


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So that you can see the conditions we work under here is Uber's Tipping Policy.

To translate from the legalese on your rider app:

1. We think our drivers' base fare payment is more than enough, we don't think they deserve a penny more.
2. We sure as hell aren't going to give the driver any part of our cut as a "tip" (except taxis)
3. No matter what we say, or how we say it, past, present or future, it never means the driver ever gets a "tip" from us
4. We don't give our drivers squat over the base fare
5. You can tip if you want to, but you never have to tip ! (see #3)
6. Repeat, you don't have to tip.
7. If you even think your driver is pressuring you to tip, rate them low and let us know. We'll deactivate them Johnnie quick.

They tell US to refuse a tip if it is offered to us, and only accept the second time the passenger insists. You tell me where the moral high ground is in this scenario. A tip on an Uber ride for me is as rare as a snowball in summer. 

Rent a taxi? I live in the suburbs of Sacramento California. I'm not a professional driver. I cannot afford to rent a taxi. I can afford to use my own car for 15 hours a week.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my Uber receipts too if you'd like to see if it was the same driver or not...


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So that you can see the conditions we work under here is Uber's Tipping Policy.
> 
> To translate from the legalese on your rider app:
> 
> ...


So your plan is to basically work illegally? I don't get it? for nothing also.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> So your plan is to basically work illegally? I don't get it? for nothing also.


Plan? Working illegally *IS* the Uber business model.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Well I hate to this to you, but I'll let you in on one of our clan's secret, Uber does hire current or Ex-cab drivers. Your friend may have been the lucky one. You must know the routing how some cab drivers say "_sorry my meter is not working please pay cash". _ I've had a few pax complain how the cab driver charged them double the meter fare and the the excuse was," _it's double if I pick up from the airport" _


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Lmao investigators here trying to think I'm going to lie about this story.
> 
> We left the bar.. I clicked on the Uber app JUST to see if I could get the same driver.. and it was.. we asked him to drop off the girls that were with us to the crib first... then asked if he could loop back and pick us up also. Lol if you want detective I can give you the drivers name, description, and vehicle for my alibi. Lol wtf..


When you tell a lie, you'd have to tell a bigger lie later to cover up. What are the odds getting the same driver to and from the bar hours apart?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> When you tell a lie, you'd have to tell a bigger lie later to cover up. What are the odds getting the same driver to and from the bar hours apart?


If the driver was having drinks at the bar.... pretty good.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> When you tell a lie, you'd have to tell a bigger lie later to cover up. What are the odds getting the same driver to and from the bar hours apart?





UberHammer said:


> If the driver was having drinks at the bar.... pretty good.


Lol so how about this... If I post my receipts... Which show the hours and the driver... Will you guys kindly shut up? Will you admit you were wrong?


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> drive


Cab driver should call a cab travel with your buddy's in a dirty smelling cab don't request a uberx chep ass


----------



## Rizwan (Sep 5, 2014)

I just hope the driver gave this cry baby a 1 star so us drivers dont have to deal with this pax ever again. i hate pax that cry over losing 5 bucks.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You got scammed. You came here thinking we would eat our own. Instead a lot of us defended someone who was obviously running a scam counter company policy. You really thought we were all going to tut, tut, shocking, shocking. Tug forelock sorry, sorry?

You're the one in the driver seat. Report, and get him kicked off if you want. 

This is supposed to be a safe place where we can come and blow off steam and help other drivers and have some fun. And call each other idiots, morons, dip shits etc.

But by and large we don't eat our own with outsiders watching. Well some do ...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Lol so how about this... If I post my receipts... Which show the hours and the driver... Will you guys kindly shut up? Will you admit you were wrong?


Wrong? I'm agreeing with you that you got the same driver.

I'm just suggesting he may have been a little tipsy on the later trip.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Why are you posting that here? Just email Uber, if it's really true, I think you'll get better results, then what's happening here. It's beginning to smell like a taxi cab troll.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Thank you.. these people are not understanding that lol. We were going to tip our drivers anyway but for a driver to pretend at the end of the trip his app didn't work and demanded basically 100% for tip is stupid. But like since everyone wants to ***** and moan without actually knowing the situation I'll put it out there I tipped my driver about a total of $40 if I remember correctly for about a total of 3 trips for a total of about 6 miles the most all together probably on a stretch of a 1 mile road with literally I think 1 street light.
> 
> None of these damn people on this thread actually understand that. They just saw a customer complain and started making their own stories up.


It's not right what the driver did, but let's keep it in perspective it was $5..


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

I am not going to read this thread any farther to feed the troll

It's a driver forum


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> I threw my driver $10 on a $5 dollar fare and did a few more trips off the books.


 I would have been nice if you just handed it to him, and you says you had your driver do illegal trips, off the books? Humm, it's all beginning to sound shady.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Lmao what is everyone the Hardy Boys? Like I said I'll even post up my receipts that I had of the same driver. Shit if you could somehow find him be my guest to ask him. You guys are idiots. Lmao wtf do I gain out of lying about $5. You guys need to learn how to read a bit better. Geez you people are stupid.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Why did you post here? What were your expectations?


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Lmao wtf do I gain out of lying about $5.


I'm lmao, better question, Wtf did you get out telling the truth about a $5. Ripoff? Uber system can be delayed or even crash often, it tells the driver to check for the fare the next day, the driver could be new and not know what that meant or has experienced a fare never showing up on his invoice, he may have just wanted make sure he got paid and was being honest about it not posting, But you assume that his gold was to ripoff your friend for $5 and risk the chance of being deactivated by Uber with a customer complaint. Come on, really?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

A smart guy would have asked the driver to see his Recent Trips on his phone. He may have walked and end of story.

I wish this a more Private forum, however you have voiced your opinion here which is miss directed and benefits the drive. Carry on...


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> So why not work for a taxi company?
> 
> Honestly it seems like you guys are so hell bent to blame Uber that you don't sit there and think about maybe switching over to another app or maybe just moonlighting for a taxi company. You guys are so ready to complain that you don't make any money but will still go ahead and hop in your car and wait for your next fare to complain about how you don't make any money.


What the guy did was wrong, no question about it. We've all had issues with the app starting or stopping a trip. Just gotta let the pax go, keep dicking with the app until it responds, then go about our evening. I've heard of some drivers around here claiming issues with the app and offering to drive the pax where they want for cash. It may net the driver some extra cash in the short-term, but certainly not in the best interest of the pax or driver (thinking accident, injuries).

About the cab thing though...enough with it. For me, personally...what's worse than driving around belligerent drunks...doing it from the seat of a smelly ass, POS taxi. One that another dudes ass has been occupying for 12 hours before you firmly planted your duff there. When Uber finally drops our rates to the point that being a pseudo-taxi isn't profitable (which I know is only a matter of time), that'll be the end of my "driver for hire" phase.


----------



## uber559 (Dec 25, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> We were all out in West Chester(I don't know who's from there or not) so we called for cabs and they told us atleast a 30 min wait for vans(we were like 15 people) so we decided to just order a few Ubers instead.. Anyway
> 
> So the bar we headed to wasn't far so my friends hopped in and went on there way and me and another group hopped in ours..
> 
> We get to the bar and my friend tells me the driver told him that the charge didn't go through on Uber and he needed $5 cash for the trip. A minute later lo and behold.. His receipt from Uber comes in saying he was charged. What's up with that? My driver was great. I told him about the forum which he seemed not to know about but that was some shady shit the other driver pulled. I was already skeptical of using Uber outside of NYC but that was bullshit. It's stupid that you have to wait for a receipt later on to see the price the trip cost.


take a cab next time. so it wont be me picking your a$$ up and charging u ghost driving time to my next spot..besides that driver has a game plan and it works good obviously. and also always look at the driver app to make sure he is on a trip with his name on it and then he knows he is in good hands.. Thanks for using Uber..


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Why did you post here? What were your expectations?


Hmm.. posting in the complaint section.. hm..



ShooUber said:


> I'm lmao, better question, Wtf did you get out telling the truth about a $5. Ripoff? Uber system can be delayed or even crash often, it tells the driver to check for the fare the next day, the driver could be new and not know what that meant or has experienced a fare never showing up on his invoice, he may have just wanted make sure he got paid and was being honest about it not posting, But you assume that his gold was to ripoff your friend for $5 and risk the chance of being deactivated by Uber with a customer complaint. Come on, really?


What I got out of telling the truth was that I didn't lie... wtf? and yes his goal was most likely to rip my friend off for $5 wtf? you do that enough times and you end up with a pretty penny playa..

I don't get it.. it started from me telling my experience... to people literally not reading what happened and just saying I should have tipped my driver... to you guys turning into some detectives as if I pulled this plan to make over 100 posts on a forum to finally lie about a $5 trip. Like geez... how much more dumber can you be? again... you guys questioned me ended up with the same driver.. I have the receipts to prove it... I'll show you time of pick up, place, cost.. all of that.. but ******bags like most of you just go along with some sob story you made up in your head how the guy need to put bread on the table and how and how and how... *sniffles* how he needs to pay for the rent to his grumpy old landlord the wicked witch of the west.. I'm over this. Again moderators please delete this. You guys wasted more time questioning if I lied about running into the same driver than even just ignoring the thread.. geez.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

What we need is not anything to do with you or your driver, Who you say was duly shocked by your friends drivers actions. I think we were all confused by all those red hearings you threw in.

It is the receipt from your friends ride. It will establish that your Friend's story is true and the actual net fare paid to the driver vs what a cabbie would have received.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Where are the receipts?


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Hmm.. posting in the complaint section.. hm..
> 
> What I got out of telling the truth was that I didn't lie... wtf? and yes his goal was most likely to rip my friend off for $5 wtf? you do that enough times and you end up with a pretty penny playa..
> 
> I don't get it.. it started from me telling my experience... to people literally not reading what happened and just saying I should have tipped my driver... to you guys turning into some detectives as if I pulled this plan to make over 100 posts on a forum to finally lie about a $5 trip. Like geez... how much more dumber can you be? again... you guys questioned me ended up with the same driver.. I have the receipts to prove it... I'll show you time of pick up, place, cost.. all of that.. but ******bags like most of you just go along with some sob story you made up in your head how the guy need to put bread on the table and how and how and how... *sniffles* how he needs to pay for the rent to his grumpy old landlord the wicked witch of the west.. I'm over this. Again moderators please delete this. You guys wasted more time questioning if I lied about running into the same driver than even just ignoring the thread.. geez.


This thread has gotten pretty pathetic, all the OP has left is to name call everyone. Being to feel sorry for him.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> This thread has gotten pretty pathetic, all the OP has left is to name call everyone. Being to feel sorry for him.


No.. what's pathetic is is that instead of understanding what really went down.. people just started making assumptions... idiots like yourself..



uber_sea said:


> Where are the receipts?


Here you go... now go find Steven and ask him you ******. Oh and if your detective skills kicks in again and you start questioning me on why there was a time difference it's because he didn't allow smoking in the car so we finished our cigarettes outside. Again.. go find Steven and ask him if we tipped him fairly or not. Loser.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Hmm.. posting in the complaint section.. hm..
> 
> What I got out of telling the truth was that I didn't lie... wtf? and yes his goal was most likely to rip my friend off for $5 wtf? you do that enough times and you end up with a pretty penny playa..
> 
> I don't get it.. it started from me telling my experience... to people literally not reading what happened and just saying I should have tipped my driver... to you guys turning into some detectives as if I pulled this plan to make over 100 posts on a forum to finally lie about a $5 trip. Like geez... how much more dumber can you be? again... you guys questioned me ended up with the same driver.. I have the receipts to prove it... I'll show you time of pick up, place, cost.. all of that.. but ******bags like most of you just go along with some sob story you made up in your head how the guy need to put bread on the table and how and how and how... *sniffles* how he needs to pay for the rent to his grumpy old landlord the wicked witch of the west.. I'm over this. Again moderators please delete this. You guys wasted more time questioning if I lied about running into the same driver than even just ignoring the thread.. geez.


Mod won't delete this thread. You should be embarrassed you cheap shmuck


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Now that that was handled..... 

you guys can go and detour this thread as much as you want. Like I said I handled my driver.. you guys want to cry like little *****es and change the subject so then fine.. so be it. I made a thread how a driver hustled my friend and you guys couldn't stay on the subject. Had to change it. Whatever dude... I'm out of this.. you guys complain and cry as much as you want.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Now that that was handled.....
> 
> you guys can go and detour this thread as much as you want. Like I said I handled my driver.. you guys want to cry like little *****es and change the subject so then fine.. so be it. I made a thread how a driver hustled my friend and you guys couldn't stay on the subject. Had to change it. Whatever dude... I'm out of this.. you guys complain and cry as much as you want.


Ok, let me wade into the middle of this, I think the OP is correct. The Uber driver was a thief.

You don't steal tips.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Now that that was handled.....
> 
> you guys can go and detour this thread as much as you want. Like I said I handled my driver.. you guys want to cry like little *****es and change the subject so then fine.. so be it. I made a thread how a driver hustled my friend and you guys couldn't stay on the subject. Had to change it. Whatever dude... I'm out of this.. you guys complain and cry as much as you want.


I'm shocked how far south this thread went. It was so quick, what happened. I know you're cheap but such character flaws.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Ok, let me wade into the middle of this, I think the OP is correct. The Uber driver was a thief.
> 
> You don't steal tips.


It paints every single driver in the same light. You get enough people stealing "tips". Word will get around and pax will stop using Uber affecting everyone on this forum.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

observer said:


> Ok, let me wade into the middle of this, I think the OP is correct. The Uber driver was a thief.
> 
> You don't steal tips.


It's desperation. When ppl become oppressed this happens.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> No.. what's pathetic is is that instead of understanding what really went down.. people just started making assumptions... idiots like yourself..
> 
> Here you go... now go find Steven and ask him you ******. Oh and if your detective skills kicks in again and you start questioning me on why there was a time difference it's because he didn't allow smoking in the car so we finished our cigarettes outside. Again.. go find Steven and ask him if we tipped him fairly or not. Loser.
> View attachment 4255
> View attachment 4256


The only idiot here is you crying about $5 that your friend paid and calling it your Uber experience, your still here posting shit trying to prove nothing important. *Move-on taxi cab troll*, go cry on another forum. Your shit post means nothing here, What a cheap ass crying about money someone else paid, btw your friend is idiot also for paying cash, on a cashless system (Uber calls it service "cashless") what dum ***. I'm sure your friend wasn't alone in the car with the driver that he was scared out of $5. You did say there was 15 of you. You must be the leader of the pack of dum asses. Now that how you name calling, you dum ***.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Thread closed. These condescending remarks and consequent digital messes are avoidable folks. Use the handy features "report" and "ignore". And as always please post in relevance to the topic.


----------

